# What's the difference? --> Flame moss and X-mas moss



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey everyone! 
So i was wondering what the difference was? I tried looking on line.. but some pictures i can tell but others i cant =/ 

Is the only difference that flame moss has a sorta... "flame" look to the way it grows and x-mass moss has star like leaves?
Thanks! 
-curtis


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Curtis,

Xmas moss grows like a Christmas Tree's leaves and drapes down and usually grows outwards, as opposed to Flame Moss which grow straight up and usually really dense and much darker green color from my own personal experience.

Below are some pictures I google'd quickly I hope that helps!

Xmas Moss:









Flame Moss:


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Both are so pretty! I'll have to keep my eyes open for some of this when I do my next small tank.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

One is more festive than the other


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

ahhh alright! :] Thank you for clearing that up! 
They both are pretty, But i think the flame moss takes the cake 
Now to find me some flame moss


----------

